# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Ejecutivo aprueba partida de S/. 153 mllns para mantenimiento de riego en distritos más pobres

## Bruno Cillóniz

El presidente Alan García Pérez promulgó un decreto de urgencia a favor de los gobiernos locales más pobres del país, para el mantenimiento de la infraestructura de riego en sus jurisdicciones hasta por 153 millones de nuevos soles.   El mantenimiento, que se realizará a nivel nacional, comprende canales, bocatomas, aforadores, tomas, micropresas, reservorios y otras estructuras de distribución de agua de riego.  *Los trabajos culminarán antes del 30 de octubre*  La norma tiene como objetivo, además del mantenimiento de la infraestructura de riego, generar mano de obra no calificada en el ámbito de influencia de los trabajos, y garantizar la producción y posproducción agropecuaria de las zonas rurales que dependen de la agricultura, en concordancia con la implementación del Plan de Estímulo Económico promovido por el Ejecutivo.   Para tal efecto, el decreto de urgencia autoriza dicha partida, vía crédito suplementario, en el Presupuesto del Sector Público para el Año Fiscal 2009 a favor del pliego del Ministerio de Agricultura.   La norma precisa que de los 153 millones autorizados, 145 millones 671 mil 456 soles serán para los gastos operativos y jornales en el mantenimiento de la infraestructura de riego y 7 millones 328 mil 544 soles, para la adquisición de bienes destinados al mantenimiento agrario.  *Recursos transferidos directamente a alcaldes*  El decreto de urgencia indica que los recursos serán transferidos directamente, mediante el Banco de la Nación, al alcalde de la municipalidad del distrito donde se emprendan las obras de mantenimiento del agro.  Para el uso de los recursos, el alcalde deberá conformar un comité de mantenimiento, integrado por el gobernador del distrito, un representante de los regantes y el propio burgomaestre, quien estará obligado a cumplir los acuerdos que adopte el comité.  Asimismo, indica la norma, en cada distrito donde se ejecute el mantenimiento de infraestructura de riego se conformará un comité veedor, el cual tendrá como miembros a un representante de la agencia agraria, otro de la administración local de agua y un tercero de los regantes de la localidad, el cual será responsable de verificar que las actividades de mantenimiento de la infraestructura de riego y la ejecución del gasto se realicen conforme a los procedimientos establecidos.  La norma no modifica ninguna directiva legal y se plantea en el marco de la política del Gobierno de promover la descentralización, en este caso otorgando 153 millones de soles a los gobiernos locales de Amazonas, Áncash, Apurímac, Arequipa, Ayacucho, Cajamarca, Cusco, Huancavelica, Huánuco, Ica y Junín.  Asimismo, La Libertad, Lambayeque, Lima, Loreto, Madre de Dios, Moquegua, Pasco, Piura, Puno, San Martín, Tacna, Tumbes y Ucayali.   El decreto de urgencia, firmado por el Jefe del Estado Alan García; el titular del Consejo de Ministros, Yehude Simon; y los titulares de Economía, Luis Carranza; y de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, será publicado mañana jueves en la edición de Normas Legales del Diario Oficial El Peruano.  *Fuente: Andina (En www.agronegociosperu.org)*Temas similares: Minag entregó S/. 62 millones a municipios más pobres del país para obras de riego Ministro Leyton anuncia S/. 153 millones para programa de mantenimiento de infraestructura de riego Ministro Leyton anuncia S/. 153 millones para programa de mantenimiento de infraestructura de riego El MINAG financiará el Mantenimiento de Infraestructura de Riego a favor de los distritos en situación de pobreza El MINAG financiará el Mantenimiento de Infraestructura de Riego a favor de los distritos en situación de pobreza

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Se generarán siete millones de jornales.* *Ministerio de Agricultura y municipios inician acciones este mes.*   _Canal de irrigación en el distrito de Moro (Áncash)_    *Lima, may. 01 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag), en coordinación con las regiones agrarias y los municipios de distritos, iniciará un programa de mantenimiento de la infraestructura de riego en mil 290 distritos rurales a nivel nacional con un presupuesto de 153 millones de nuevos soles, que permitirá generar siete millones de jornales.  
La ejecución de este programa se hará efectiva tras la oficialización del Decreto de Urgencia 054-2009, aprobado por el Consejo de Ministros, que asigna al programa un fondo de 153 millones de soles como parte de las acciones del plan anticrisis que implementa el Gobierno Central. 
Dichos trabajos permitirán mejorar la eficiencia del uso de agua a través del mantenimiento de la infraestructura de riego y generar ingreso temporal en los pobladores del sector rural ubicados en los distritos más pobres del país, especialmente del trapecio andino. 
El plan estará a cargo del Minag, a través de la Dirección General de Infraestructura Hidráulica (DGIH), y los trabajos de mantenimiento se ejecutarán entre mayo y octubre de este año. El programa contempla la generación de siete millones de jornales y las obras de mantenimiento beneficiarán a una población de alrededor de medio millón de familias. 
La ejecución del plan comprende trabajos de mantenimiento de canales de riego, captaciones, tomas, aforadores, microrreservorios, drenes, bocatomas y de otras obras de infraestructura de distribución de agua de riego. 
Los recursos habilitados serán transferidos directamente al alcalde de la municipalidad del distrito donde se ejecutan las acciones de mantenimiento de la infraestructura de riego. 
Para el uso de los recursos transferidos, previamente el alcalde de cada distrito deberá conformar un comité de mantenimiento, organización que se encargará de aprobar las actividades de mantenimiento, así como su ejecución y liquidación.  
Los comités de mantenimiento estarán integrados por el alcalde, quien lo presidirá; el gobernador y un representante de los productores o regantes de cada localidad. 
Este comité promoverá la formulación de la ficha técnica de mantenimiento para cada canal, con apoyo de las diferentes entidades del sector agrario. En la ficha se deberán consignar los datos de la infraestructura, las metas de mantenimiento, el costo y el plazo de ejecución. 
La supervisión de la ejecución de las obras estará a cargo de un comité veedor, organización responsable de supervisar y verificar que las actividades de mantenimiento de la infraestructura de riego, así como la ejecución del gasto, se realicen con criterios de eficiencia, transparencia y probidad.  
Estos comités estarán integrados por el responsable de la agencia agraria de la zona, un representante de la administración local del agua y un representante de los productores o regantes de la localidad.
Las acciones de seguimiento y monitoreo estarán a cargo de la dirección o gerencia regional agraria.  
Las coordinaciones en relación con el tema pueden realizarla con la Dirección General de Infraestructura Hidráulica del Minag o con la Autoridad Nacional del Agua.  *Foto: ANDINA/Archivo/Municipalidad de Moro*

----------

